# Has anyone been kicked out because rating problem?



## Hankhunter (Nov 28, 2017)

I was told by the green light angel that once your rating is below 4.65 the first time you’ll be called back to attand another training, and after that if you still can’t make it you’ll be suspended or kicked out. 

Anyone know someone actually be expelled ? That’ll be some real shit.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Skankhunter said:


> I was told by the green light angel that once your rating is below 4.65 the first time you'll be called back to attand another training, and after that if you still can't make it you'll be suspended or kicked out.
> 
> Anyone know someone actually be expelled ? That'll be some real shit.


With a name such as 'Skankhunter' I think you can be pretty much assured that expulsion is your destiny.

.


----------



## Hankhunter (Nov 28, 2017)

Who is John Galt? said:


> With a name such as 'Skankhunter' I think you can be pretty much assured that expulsion is your destiny.
> 
> .


Easy, it is just a name from South Park.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Skankhunter said:


> Easy, it is just a name from South Park.


 Here is a * start 

 here is another * 

.


----------



## Hankhunter (Nov 28, 2017)

Who is John Galt? said:


> Here is a * start
> 
> here is another *
> 
> .


Cheers mate


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

Skankhunter said:


> I was told by the green light angel that once your rating is below 4.65 the first time you'll be called back to attand another training, and after that if you still can't make it you'll be suspended or kicked out.
> 
> Anyone know someone actually be expelled ? That'll be some real shit.


hes something for you,i gonna try and get my rating down to 4.6,will try something different this weekend.I going to be a dumg ant and accept all pings,going to fly high with low esteem.Uber on and on


----------



## Hankhunter (Nov 28, 2017)

george manousaridis said:


> hes something for you,i gonna try and get my rating down to 4.6,will try something different this weekend.I going to be a dumg ant and accept all pings,going to fly high with low esteem.Uber on and on


What am I gonna say? You take care.


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

Skankhunter said:


> What am I gonna say? You take care.


Cheers,not much,im gonna try and bewitch mysekf.Its come to apoint know to see what paxholes i get.Top to bottom of the scales so be it.Im very intrigued,ill be looking forward to see what allegations and bull i get from paxs.Maybe good or bad lol


----------



## Hankhunter (Nov 28, 2017)

george manousaridis said:


> Cheers,not much,im gonna try and bewitch mysekf.Its come to apoint know to see what paxholes i get.Top to bottom of the scales so be it.Im very intrigued,ill be looking forward to see what allegations and bull i get from paxs.Maybe good or bad lol


Sure. I cant wait.


----------



## Thing (Oct 7, 2016)

I got down to 4.64 for a few weeks & then it slowly climbed back up... nothing happened, never heard anything from uber


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

How did it get down to 4.64? I think the lowest I've been down to was 4.68. Weekend shift a lot of intoxicated riders rating when they can't even see the phone screen when I was first starting out. Having a small volume of rides it tanked me getting 2-4 ratings.

Something weird going on with ratings this past week in December though. A lot of five stars not coming through at all which is highly suss. Not making me want to drive until they get their shits fixed.


----------



## Hankhunter (Nov 28, 2017)

Immoralized said:


> How did it get down to 4.64? I think the lowest I've been down to was 4.68. Weekend shift a lot of intoxicated riders rating when they can't even see the phone screen when I was first starting out. Having a small volume of rides it tanked me getting 2-4 ratings.
> 
> Something weird going on with ratings this past week in December though. A lot of five stars not coming through at all which is highly suss. Not making me want to drive until they get their shits fixed.


Well I shame to say but mine was 4.47 the week before last week. Got a 1 and a 2 in a row. No argument no comunication no nothing, pax was shitting on me. I only got less than 30 trips at that time. Getting better on the following weeks.


----------

